# sugar for rubs



## cool-b (Mar 28, 2013)

What is the best sugar with low moisture you have found for rubs?


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 28, 2013)

Turbinado or commonly called "Sugar in the Raw" is probably the most widely used as for as low moisture, but I prefer brown or dark brown sugar, dried out, either just left out spread out on a cookie sheet or at low heat (watched carefully) in an oven.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 28, 2013)

Bruno X2! I go with Turbinado but it is a little more expensive than Brown Sugar. In a pinch I frequently spread a cup of Brown on a cookie sheet and go in a 200*F oven, stir every 5 minutes and 15-20 minutes later, nice and dry. I usually run the Dry Brown through the Food Processor as there is usually some Pea sized or slightly larger lumps to break up...JJ


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 28, 2013)

X-3 ,Bruno.

Have fun and...


----------

